# Just joined



## TheChickenFriend (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi everyone i've just joined the chicken forum, could you tell me a bit about it


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Welcome, if you got questions, stories, photos, we would like to help, hear and see them!


----------



## chickenman2 (Dec 5, 2012)

TheChickenFriend said:


> Hi everyone i've just joined the chicken forum, could you tell me a bit about it


welcome to chicken forum, i just joined a few days ago


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

It's a place to ask questions, get opinions, or just share stories or photos of your chickens. Lots of useful information and friendly people from all over the world. So hello and welcome from Alaska!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Hello from Upper Michigan! Welcome to the forum. We're happy to have you join us.


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Welcome from MI!! Great place to get info. Share your chickens stories and we all love pics!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome. its a friendly forum where people can exchange stories, pics, and get help and advice.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Welcome from NJ chicken friend.


----------



## TheChickenFriend (Dec 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone and hello from England


----------



## Kellence (Nov 15, 2012)

Hello where abouts in England are you from? I'm near Newcastle.


----------

